

What Social Media is Missing - brayhite
http://thehiteof.com/post/47391302368/what-social-media-is-missing-or-what-i-havent-found

======
brayhite
I've used Flipboard in the past, but what I wasn't a fan of was it's lack of
organization. It's new "Magazines" feature looks close to what I'm looking
for, but not quite, unless I'm missing something.

I don't want to add content to a magazine, but rather feeds. Perhaps I'm
overlooking this, but it doesn't appear to let you add, say, your family's
different social media accounts spanning all networks into a single magazine.
Rather, it lets you add their individual posts into a magazine for reading
later. I'd prefer telling Flipboard "Hey, put ALL of this person's individual
posts from Facebook, and their Twitter account, and Tumblr, and Instagram, and
etc., in this magazine, that also does the same for these other people."

Flipboard is coming mighty close though. Thanks for the tip.

------
luckyisgood
Quote from the article: "So what do I ask for? A service (that I’d personally
be willing to pay a nominal fee for [re: $20/yr.]) that combines feeds from
nearly every social media service, provides very flexible organization of
them, and is web-accessible as well as available in an app form."

The closest thing to this is Flipboard. No web app yet, but I use their
Android app to read my RSS, Linkedin, Google+, Facebook, Twitter (one account
only at the moment). It lets you connect other networks too.

